# Via Nirone 7 seatpost diameter



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone knows the diameter of the Via Nirone 7 seatpost?
I've one on my parent's house that I intent to switch components to an old Panasonic 1985 bike that have a 28.6mm seattube, I'd reckon I will need a shim adapter to fix the Claris FD clamp on to the slim tube on the Steel Panasonic bike, but does anyone knows if the Bianchi uses a 31.8mm or 34.9mm.

The listing on Amazon lists 2 sizes
31.8/28.6mm
34.9mm

so I pressume the 31.8 comes with adapter.


----------

